# Problem with kernel 2.6.11-gentoo-r4 framebuffer at boottime

## jwezel

I'm struggling to get bootsplash working but I don't succeed, no matter what I try. I have a Voodoo3 16MB and bootsplash is working with the LiveCD. Also Knoppix 3.7 with kernel 2.6.9 has no problems enabling framebuffer. Has somebody successfully got bootsplash to work with kernel 2.6.11-gentoo-r4? If so could you publish or mail your kernel config?

At boottime, the kernel says (can't copy any text here) I have a wrong mode specified in kernel line and displays a menu of some modes (but only character modes like 80x24, 80x43, 132x60 etc).

I played with CONFIG_FB_TILEBLITTING on/off, CONFIG_FB_VGA16 on/off/module, also CONFIG_FB_3DFX on/off/module, also CONFIG_FB_3DFX_ACCEL on/off, CONFIG_DRM on/off, CONFIG_DRM_TDFX on/off.

Strange, /proc/fb reads

```
0 VESA VGA
```

/proc/fb0/vbe_info is

```
Version:    3.0

Vendor:     3dfx Interactive, Inc.

Product:    Voodoo3 2000 LC

OEM rev:    210-0382-00X

OEM string: 3dfx Interactive, Inc.
```

dmesg says

```
vesafb: 3dfx Interactive, Inc., Voodoo3 2000 LC , 210-0382-00X (OEM: 3dfx Interactive, Inc.)

vesafb: VBE version: 3.0

vesafb: protected mode interface info at c000:7f28

vesafb: pmi: set display start = c00c7f51, set palette = c00c7f80

vesafb: pmi: ports = 3c8 3c9 3d4 3d5 3da

vesafb: hardware doesn't support DCC transfers

vesafb: monitor limits: vf = 0 Hz, hf = 0 kHz, clk = 0 MHz

vesafb: scrolling: redraw

vesafb: framebuffer at 0xe2000000, mapped to 0xf8880000, using 1536k, total 16384k

fb0: VESA VGA frame buffer device
```

# fbresolution displays

1024x768

so it looks to me as if the kernel can set the mode even if it says it can't

This is the kernel cmdline:

```
dev/ram0 init=/linuxrc ramdisk=8192 real_root=/dev/hdb9 video=vesa:ywrap,mtrr,1024x768-16@85 vga=0x316 splash=silent
```

This is the framebuffer kernel config section:

```
#

# Graphics support

#

CONFIG_FB=y

CONFIG_FB_MODE_HELPERS=y

# CONFIG_FB_TILEBLITTING is not set

# CONFIG_FB_CIRRUS is not set

# CONFIG_FB_PM2 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_CYBER2000 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_ASILIANT is not set

# CONFIG_FB_IMSTT is not set

CONFIG_FB_VGA16=m

CONFIG_FB_VESA=y

# CONFIG_FB_VESA_STD is not set

CONFIG_FB_VESA_TNG=y

CONFIG_FB_VESA_DEFAULT_MODE="1024x768@85"

CONFIG_VIDEO_SELECT=y

# CONFIG_FB_HGA is not set

# CONFIG_FB_RIVA is not set

# CONFIG_FB_I810 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_INTEL is not set

# CONFIG_FB_MATROX is not set

# CONFIG_FB_RADEON_OLD is not set

# CONFIG_FB_RADEON is not set

# CONFIG_FB_ATY128 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_ATY is not set

# CONFIG_FB_SAVAGE is not set

# CONFIG_FB_SIS is not set

# CONFIG_FB_NEOMAGIC is not set

# CONFIG_FB_KYRO is not set

CONFIG_FB_3DFX=m

CONFIG_FB_3DFX_ACCEL=y

# CONFIG_FB_VOODOO1 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_TRIDENT is not set

# CONFIG_FB_PM3 is not set

CONFIG_FB_VIRTUAL=m

#

# Console display driver support

#

CONFIG_VGA_CONSOLE=y

# CONFIG_MDA_CONSOLE is not set

CONFIG_DUMMY_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_FRAMEBUFFER_CONSOLE=m

# CONFIG_FONTS is not set

CONFIG_FONT_8x8=y

CONFIG_FONT_8x16=y

#

# Logo configuration

#

# CONFIG_LOGO is not set

# CONFIG_BACKLIGHT_LCD_SUPPORT is not set

```

----------

## p-hi

```

# CONFIG_FB_VESA_STD is not set

CONFIG_FB_VESA_TNG=y

CONFIG_FB_VESA_DEFAULT_MODE="1024x768@85"

```

change to

```

CONFIG_FB_VESA_STD=y

#CONFIG_FB_VESA_TNG is not set

```

----------

## MadDogE134

where is the kernel config file kept... i am havin same problem and want to fix  :Smile: 

[append]

never mind m8... i found it... it was hidden  :Smile: 

----------

## jwezel

 *p-hi wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> 
> # CONFIG_FB_VESA_STD is not set
> ...

 

I already tried that. It didn't help.

----------

## rush_ad

i have the same problem but video card has some memory problem.

```
rushad@rushad ~ $ dmesg | grep fb

Bootdata ok (command line is root=/dev/hda6 video=tridentfb:ywrap,mtrr vga=0x31A #splash=silent)

Kernel command line: root=/dev/hda6 video=tridentfb:ywrap,mtrr vga=0x31A #splash=silent console=tty0

fb: 3Dfx Voodoo3 memory = 16384K

tridentfb: Trident framebuffer 0.7.8-NEWAPI initializing

vesafb: abort, cannot reserve video memory at 0xf4000000

vesafb: framebuffer at 0xf4000000, mapped to 0xffffc20003200000, using 5120k, total 16384k

vesafb: mode is 1280x1024x16, linelength=2560, pages=5

vesafb: scrolling: redraw

vesafb: Truecolor: size=0:5:6:5, shift=0:11:5:0

fb1: VESA VGA frame buffer device

fb2: Virtual frame buffer device, using 1024K of video memory

rushad@rushad ~ $

```

i see huge fonts while booting and i get "cannot reserve video memory at 0xf4000000" error. cant change boot resolution.

following is my grub (cant change resolution in any kernel)

```

timeout 30

default 1

splashimage=(hd0,2)/grub/splash.xpm.gz

title Gentoo 2.6.11

        root (hd0,2)

        kernel /kernel-2.6.11-gentoo root=/dev/hda6

title Gentoo 2.6.11 ck

        root (hd0,2)

        kernel /kernel-2.6.11-ck1 root=/dev/hda6 video=tridentfb:vesafb:1024x786-24,ywrap,pmipal,mtrr

        #splash=silent,theme:emergence

        #initrd /boot/fbsplash-emergence-1024x768

title Gentoo 2.6.11 morph

        root (hd0,2)

        kernel /kernel-2.6.11-morph4 root=/dev/hda6 video=tridentfb:ywrap,mtrr vga=0x31A #splash=silent

#        splash=silent,theme:emergence

#        initrd=(hd0,2)/boot/initrd-1280x1024

title Windows XP

        rootnoverify (hd0,0)

        makeactive

        chainloader +1

```

----------

## x11q33

 *jwezel wrote:*   

> I'm struggling to get bootsplash working but I don't succeed, no matter what I try. I have a Voodoo3 16MB and bootsplash is working with the LiveCD. Also Knoppix 3.7 with kernel 2.6.9 has no problems enabling framebuffer. Has somebody successfully got bootsplash to work with kernel 2.6.11-gentoo-r4?

 

I've got exactly the same problem. Worked fine until 2.6.9-r13, but not with 2.6.11-r4. Hardware: notebook Acer Aspire 2000 with ATI Mobility Radeon 9200. Anyhelp on this issue highly appreciated

----------

## Imago

@jwezel

dont specify more than one framebuffer driver in your kernel.

Either use vesafb OR use the 3dfx driver.

second if you use any other driver then VESAFB_STD you specify your resolution via "video=<driver>1024x768-32@75" on your kernel command line.

Only if you use the standard vesa driver, you need vga=<mode> instead of video=<...>.

@rush_ad

dito, only use one framebuffer driver(and especially not the virtual framebuffer driver  :Wink:  )

CU

 Imago

----------

## x11q33

 *[Imago] wrote:*   

> @jwezel
> 
> dont specify more than one framebuffer driver in your kernel.
> 
> Either use vesafb OR use the 3dfx driver.

 

@imago: tried all of them, nothing works. it always happens with the radeonfb driver, no matter if with or without "DDC/I2C" feature enabled. the normal vesafb/vesafb-tng driver works, but doesn't look as pretty as the radeonfb driver - if it would only worked of course. i wonder why we all encounter this problem with different gfx cards... any other hints? thanks.

----------

